# JBJ 12 Gal Nano Cube?



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey guys I found a JBJ 12 Gal Nano Cube for sale. Would I need anything else to make this a mini reef setup?? I was thinking I would maybe play around with this and learn a bit before I get too far into my 90gal. And I suppose I could use it for a quarantine tank down the road.

Is this good to go as is?? and can I safely put a few corals in it??
I think this one is just the basic one not the advanced, not sure if the lighting is suitable??


thanks
nick


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

Also how do the nano skimmers work for this thing?? Are they meant to fit in the back of the unit?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

my 12 gl is fine was plug and play ......
I cycled it .
no need as far as skimmer just weekly Water changes .
but thats me ...... i have my rose bubble tip anemone in it seems fine


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

nickeleye_rt said:


> Also how do the nano skimmers work for this thing?? Are they meant to fit in the back of the unit?


I may be mistaken, as I am not completely familiar with all the AIO units, but I believe in general, the Nano skimmers that they have are meant to be used within the rear chambers of the tank.

Is the lighting PC or HQI? If it's PC, you'll be able to keep corallimorphs (mushrooms), zoanthids, most softies, some LPS, and very possibly some of the lower light SPS like the birds nests, montipora digis and caps.

One thing you might consider though is to upgrade the pumps in the tank. I think a lot of AIO owners who make them into reef tanks opt to use stronger pumps for more current.


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

I just been thinking about getting one to ease myself into the hobby. I saw one on craigslist but I would rather get the deluxe one with better lighting.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

When I was looking into tanks at Big Als I was told the Oceanics are better than the JBJ's. The rationale I was given was the lighting in the hood. Type of light used between the two and the Oceanic Bio cube has both day and night lights. JBJ only has day lights.

However, I was not told the JBJ nano-cubes would not work.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ecoleshill said:


> When I was looking into tanks at Big Als I was told the Oceanics are better than the JBJ's. The rationale I was given was the lighting in the hood. Type of light used between the two and the Oceanic Bio cube has both day and night lights. JBJ only has day lights.
> 
> However, I was not told the JBJ nano-cubes would not work.


JBJs do have models with possibly best lighting available for nano cubes

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=1_13&products_id=198

this model also includes the night light, which is nice to have but not necessary


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

as far as i knew he didnt have any left ... not the 28gl anyway .


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I picked up a 12g nano with the 70watt viper light from UTC. 
Gonna run some water through it this weekend and make sure everythings ok then get my rock next week.

Wheres the best place to pick up my test kits from? what test kits do you guys recommend??


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Woohoo ..........you got a great deal .... I got mine from him too and plan on a 29gl in the next month .........
Well you shall have no problems he will assist you in everything you need just a great guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Welcome to salt!!!!!!!


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks!

Ok so I got it started up. water's mixed substrate is in. Just waiting for it to clear up a little. I get the live rock tomorrow or day after. Just wondering should I put the sponge filter media in just for the cloudyness right now?? or just leave it? I'll be putting some more live rock in the back where the sponge goes when I get it.

Also when I mixed up my water, I was right at 1.022, but today it's at 1.023, is that just cause maybe the salt hadn't fully disolved when I first checked??? and is 1.023 still ok? What's my save zone with the specific gravity?

I LOVE the viper metal halide light!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

1.023-1.025 is okay. I like to keep mine around 1.023 but many like closer to the 25. I find that my corals do better with the lower gravity. Sponges are ok but have to continuously clean them to ensure they don't cause any outbreaks. Cloudiness will go away over a few days, just keep the water moving.

Yes the rock should be here Monday or Tuesday, I'll give you a call when it is in.


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> 1.023-1.025 is okay. I like to keep mine around 1.023 but many like closer to the 25. I find that my corals do better with the lower gravity. Sponges are ok but have to continuously clean them to ensure they don't cause any outbreaks. Cloudiness will go away over a few days, just keep the water moving.
> 
> Yes the rock should be here Monday or Tuesday, I'll give you a call when it is in.


thanks... I'm just working on getting the temp to stay where I need it.
The temp will go down at night when the light goes off.. how much fluctuation is ok in temp without stressing everything out?

How close should the light be from the surface of the water??


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

nickeleye_rt said:


> thanks... I'm just working on getting the temp to stay where I need it.
> The temp will go down at night when the light goes off.. how much fluctuation is ok in temp without stressing everything out?
> 
> How close should the light be from the surface of the water??


my tank goes from 79-80 in the day to 75 at night, I don't worry about that at all, and see no problems with my fish/corals.... In the ocean I'm sure it drops ~8-10 degrees sometimes! atleast what I experienced in the past down south!


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> my tank goes from 79-80 in the day to 75 at night, I don't worry about that at all, and see no problems with my fish/corals.... In the ocean I'm sure it drops ~8-10 degrees sometimes! atleast what I experienced in the past down south!


ok cool... thanks


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

Should I do a water test before I put the live rock in?
I've got nitrite, nitrate, ammonia, and ph test kits.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd just check your SG, and pH. but otherwise just put it in there. If it's been transported dry, no doubt there's going to be some die off, so it will produce ammonia, nitrites and nitrates itself.


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

WOW... it must be dry in my house or something.... I think it's evaporating fast. How quick do you guys loose water?? dropped like over 2 inches in the back since last night.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think that's normal. I lose about 2 litres a day. JBJ nano cubes, since they are fully covered, should lose less though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I lose just under 4 gallons a week. And my system is only 31g total. 

Automatic topoffs are great investments. Make your life a hell of a lot easier, and keep salinity way more stable.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I loose about 10 gallons per week, and that's on a 65 gallon tank... with a 36x18 top... I imagine 1.25 gallons per day is about what I do, so about 5 litres

debating where my auto top of reserve tank will be, so it's not hooked up yet...got the sensors though


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My tiny stand didn't take that into consideration  I have a 5g bucket next to the tank now...


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm probably going to run things in the ceiling in my basement  

my tank is in the basement, ro/di in laundry toom, guessing reserve will go into furnace room - not sure yet... gotta find room first, in the summer It can be in the cellar (cold room - under from door stairs) but might freeze in the winter w/o a heater


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but I must ask. English is my second language and I'm very confused that I see people use "loose" far too often in place of "lose". I actually see far more people use "loose" when I thought "lose" would be more appropriate.

Is "loose" some sort of slang for "lose"?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

no people just suck at typing (myself included ).


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

hojimoe said:


> I'm probably going to run things in the ceiling in my basement
> 
> my tank is in the basement, ro/di in laundry toom, guessing reserve will go into furnace room - not sure yet... gotta find room first, in the summer It can be in the cellar (cold room - under from door stairs) but might freeze in the winter w/o a heater


How do you find the temperature fluctuations in the basement? When I start my SW tank I am planning on putting it in my basement office as well, but have thought about the temperature swings that could happen. I figure if I put it down there I will make sure I have a good 150W heater for the 29gal tank.

I have a fresh water tropical tank in the basement TV room now which has always stayed in the "Green" range. But monitoring it over the past month I have noticed the heater is pretty much constantly on to keep the temp in that range. Not sure what Wattage it is, but it's only a 10 gal tank.


----------

